# Hop Flowers No Sock...



## rclemmett (5/9/09)

I've started my brew and have 10g of hop flowers.... I can't find my hop sock.... Do I really need to put them in a sock or can they just go into the fermenter with the rest of the wort?


----------



## Spartan 117 (5/9/09)

Rob2 said:


> I've started my brew and have 10g of hop flowers.... I can't find my hop sock.... Do I really need to put them in a sock or can they just go into the fermenter with the rest of the wort?




I just throw them in, use a kitchen sive to take the majority of it out when transfering to fermentor. Everyrthing else settles out when fermenting. 

Aaron


----------



## rclemmett (5/9/09)

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (5/9/09)

Does SWMBO have stockings in her drawer? Other than that just throw them in but be careful as they have a great habit of clogging everything up like taps!

Chappo


----------



## T.D. (5/9/09)

Probably not what you want to hear but you only need one flower in your tap outlet and you're buggered. I know, I've been there and there's not much more frustrating!! If you sieve them out make sure you get them all, or as Chappo says, grab a stocking or something. Not worth spending a whole brewday slugging away only to get to the end and find one little bastard flower blocks the tap!


----------



## buttersd70 (5/9/09)

T.D. said:


> you only need one flower in your tap outlet and you're buggered. I know, I've been there and there's not much more frustrating!!



:lol: 
agree with that. dry hopped with styrian plugs once, and got one caught in the damn tap. pita.....managed to clear it by blowing through the transfer hose, but would rather not repeat it.  

swmbo's (or yours, as the case may be h34r: ) stocking is the way to go if stuck.


----------



## brettprevans (5/9/09)

6 pairs of el cheapo stockings @ coles is like $2. go down and buy a pack and pick yourself up a few beers whilst your down there. when you get home. soak the stockings in hot water to make sure the colour doesnt run. then use em an d chuck em after. cheap as solution.


----------



## OzMick (5/9/09)

Getting stuck in a tap is bad enough, but if you have a plate chiller it is even harder to flush the buggers out and be sure everything is sanitary. Been there, done that. If you're no chilling you'll maybe get away with it, but not worth it for the headaches.

Needless to say, I bought one of these bad boys pretty much the next day. http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=946


----------



## rclemmett (5/9/09)

I can't afford taps ( h34r: or stockings) so I should be fine with Aarons method. Cheers for the replies


----------



## buttersd70 (5/9/09)

Rob2 said:


> I can't afford taps ( h34r: or stockings) so I should be fine with Aarons method. Cheers for the replies



_fermenter _taps. :lol:


----------

